# reading the instructions



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.

instructions: don't worry about reading the instructions. vote first.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

"I can't read." 40.00%

Best poll *ever.*

Lol'd so hard, I literally have to pee now. Hahaha.


----------



## Pelao (Apr 24, 2011)

On a serious note, out of, well, everyone I've ever met, I feel like I'm the only one that reads user manuals. And then people ask me for help with their electronics or whatever. Seriously?! I took probably less than 5 minutes out of my life to figure out what the functions of the dvd player are so that I never have to wonder again, and you have the audacity to ask me for help because I'm "so good with tech stuff?" STFU.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

I got tricked, I swear! I just hovered over the thread and it showed me the instructions before I got a chance to even open the thread, much less vote! I *demand* a re-do.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I read the direction just because I was told not to do so. One of those weird, teenage rebellious things I suppose.

But no, I hardly ever read directions.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

Coppertony said:


> I got tricked, I swear! I just hovered over the thread and it showed me the instructions before I got a chance to even open the thread, much less vote! I *demand* a re-do.


I am so sorry!  I didn't see any instructions on how to do a re-do, but I edited in a bunch of dummy text to avoid the same thing happening to others.


----------



## Zeez Theory (Sep 1, 2011)

instructions are for people who _dont_ know


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

I ignore instructions and follow my instinct... in this and everything else.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Zeez Theory said:


> instructions are for people who _dont_ know


Or for people uninterested in taking the time to figure it out, like a younger me's relationship with lego kits.


----------



## Zeez Theory (Sep 1, 2011)

absentminded said:


> Or for people uninterested in taking the time to figure it out, like a younger me's relationship with lego kits.


I was addicted to Legos when I was young!! I think I still have a 5 gallon bucket of loose pieces in the attic. Ohhh the good ole' days. 

I would read the instructions once on the more complex designs, but ends result would always stay true. I demolished it in the same day and figured how/what I could design with the new pieces.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

The age old rule when confronted with something new.
If in doubt, bugger about


----------



## kinetickyle (Feb 27, 2011)

I come from a long line of people that don't read instructions. I don't see any reason to break this family tradition.


----------



## Fred Dryer (May 20, 2011)

..only in the INTP-forum..


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

I got distracted by the mysterious Latin writing in white text. What were we talking about?


----------

